
Does the news reflect what we die from? - fezz
https://ourworldindata.org/uploads/2019/05/Causes-of-death-in-USA-vs.-media-coverage.png
======
fezz
[https://ourworldindata.org/does-the-news-reflect-what-we-
die...](https://ourworldindata.org/does-the-news-reflect-what-we-die-from)

